# Quick, run, hide! I've returned!!!



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere's Tallee.  




...and sorry for my lengthy absence.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

hellooooooo! welcome back!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm glad you're back. This place was as empty for awhile as a Baptist tent revival in the North Pole. I'm really enjoying your _Blood Forums,_ a lot of great people there. Maybe we could drag a few of them over here. Start an _Unpleasant Street_ member drive, or something.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Go for it -- I'm sure they'd like it here too.  Feel free to plug it in the Burial Ground forum if you like... but be sure to say I told you to... otherwise the thread will wind up getting mistaken for spam and deleted by a power-hungry moderator.  :voorhees:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Run! He's back! Welcome back Tallee.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

*Hides behind a tree*  

~~Bill~~


----------



## feral cat (Jul 27, 2004)

Hello from sunny England!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I thought it rained there alot? Or is that just Ireland?


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

I heard that London is a very damp and rainy place to live.


----------

